# 8.2 Fresh Install Hangs Immediately



## tomp (Aug 10, 2011)

I been trying to install FreeBSD 8.2 to an HP Pavilion a1013w with Pentium4 (i386). After completing install, most recently a minimal configuration (I've tried a couple times with similar results) the first time I try to boot from the hard disk it throws up a -, then a \ and there is stops. No error, no text of any kind. Immediate stop.

I have tried searching this forum and the interwebs in general. I get lots of information about when a system hangs on boot, but nothing about this particular sort of hang. Can anyone offer me a clue?

TIA.

Tom Purvis
Colorado


----------



## ipyakuza (Aug 12, 2011)

In my experience usually related to some BIOS setting/conflict.  When in doubt try disabling everything thats non-essential in the BIOS.  Once you get it booting without conflicts you can slowly re-introduce one setting at a time to see what causes it to hang on boot.  Thats usually the easiest (although painful) way to isolate the root cause.


----------

